# First time BBT charter/OvuView user - can anyone advise?



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, this is my first month charting and I was hoping for some advice please, this charting business is a bit confusing.:winkwink:

I've noticed in the past couple of days suddenly my temperature has suddenly went up really high, ie .4F higher than any other days (I'm 12-14 DPO). 

Is this normal? I'm not sick, and definitely don't have a fever, and I took my temperature earlier these 2 days as well, so I should've been colder not hotter. 

I've been using OvuView app on my mobile to chart and it was so thrown by this that it re-set my phase back to phase 2 fertile. I did an HPT tonight but BFN, plus I feel totally normal anyway I have no symptoms whatsoever. 

So is there something wrong or is it even possible to take my own temperature incorrectly or something? (Doing it by mouth, do it the same way every day)

Thanks


----------



## Lyvid

Hi Northstar, your temps will stay up until AF arrives. Mine usually stays up a day into AF too. That said, there is a triphasic pattern characterized by a second temp jump that indicates pregnancy. If I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like that's what you're experiencing. FX'd that it is!


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for that Lyvid, yeah it's like a second lot of rises in the temperature, there was one .6F rise post ov, and this would be no2. Before I started TTC I was completely oblivious to any of this stuff happening with my body LOL, didn't even own a thermometer.

15 DPO today and AF due Saturday, so will find out soon enough, as far as I can tell from last month (was travelling with work so only did a half arsed record and forgot my BBT thermometer) I have normally got 16 days luteal phase (2 months ago I didn't even know what that was!)

Oh and the OvuView app when I looked at it this morning, had switched me back to phase 3, but has changed the date range of phase 2. :shrug:


----------



## Lyvid

You're welcome NorthStar! I read "Taking charge of your fertility" and started charting just 4 months ago. I'm amazed that at 38 years old I'm discovering all these new things about my body that have been going on for years LOL! Now I can see there's a pattern of when I need the extra blanket on the bed and when I don't. Mystery solved! LOL!

:dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I've just finished reading that book too! Tons of useful info in there, and also plenty of stuff that 38 yo me had no clue on either. 
Mind you she does bang on a bit, the thought of my partner being involved in charting my CM - boke - we won't be doing that!
And I was pretty much grinding my teeth in fury at her comments about ensuring you don't wait til your 30s to start the babymaking - patronising - but otherwise a very informative read.


----------



## Lyvid

Well I have to admit, my DH sometimes pops the thermometer in my mouth in the morning! The alarm goes off at 5:45 for him to go to work. I'm a really heavy sleeper, he's really light, so I don't always hear the alarm that wakes him up! He's also quite fascinated by the whole process, it's like a big science project to him LOL! So he checks out my chart and frequently asks if I've learned anything new about the whole process.

ITA about the "don't wait until your 30's" bit! I wouldn't be reading this effing book if I was in my 20's, I'd probably already be pg! Grrr....


----------



## NorthStar

I know! I was practically gnashing my teeth in rage at her comments! Silly moo.

I've been waking early and taking my temp at 5.30 then going back to sleep but nothing short of an elephant stampede going through the bedroom would cause my partner to stir!


----------



## Lyvid

"elephant stampede" :haha: Yup, I go right back to sleep most mornings too! 

I saw you mentioned you use OvuView on your mobile, looked it up on my iPod but it's not an available app for that I guess, so I can't actually help with the specifics on that btw. I did find a bunch of others though, so now I'm charting on the TCOYF website and on my iPod! As if a second chart will show me something different :nope: :haha:

:dust:


----------



## velo

I get some spikes in my temps. A third level of temps is a good sign, and it could be too early for either a BFP or having any symptoms. Sometimes temps stay elevated and you don't get AF if you have a corpus luteum cyst. (fairly rare though) Sorry no real advice but you'll have to wait and see if you miss AF or not :)

:dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Lyvid said:


> "elephant stampede" :haha: Yup, I go right back to sleep most mornings too!
> 
> I saw you mentioned you use OvuView on your mobile, looked it up on my iPod but it's not an available app for that I guess, so I can't actually help with the specifics on that btw. I did find a bunch of others though, so now I'm charting on the TCOYF website and on my iPod! As if a second chart will show me something different :nope: :haha:
> 
> :dust:

OvuView is an Andriod app, but as you said there are plenty of apple compatible ones available as well. It's pretty convenient to have it on my mobile, compared to having to go and load up my laptop in the morning, but I've also transferred the data to an Excel spreadsheet as well. 

I think it uses the temperature settings to indicate ovulation(as well as CM) which is why my triphasic chart (OMG this TTC stuff is like learning a new language) has thrown it a bit. Still from the extensive research I did on the subject today seems like whilst it CAN be a sign, some women are just made that way, I'll know more once I've got a few months of data to work off I guess.:winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

velo said:


> I get some spikes in my temps. A third level of temps is a good sign, and it could be too early for either a BFP or having any symptoms. Sometimes temps stay elevated and you don't get AF if you have a corpus luteum cyst. (fairly rare though) Sorry no real advice but you'll have to wait and see if you miss AF or not :)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks yeah I don't think it's this month, I feel 100% normal, and I guess my body could well do this every month whilst I'm living in blissful obliviousness, until now. I might do another HPT tomorrow morning if the temp isn't dropping.


----------

